# Verizon new shared data plans



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Verizon has announced a shared data plan for cell phones:

http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2012/06/pr2012-06-11e.html

Not sure if it would help me or not.

3x smartphones @ $40 - $120
2x phones @ $30 - $60
iPad @ $10 - $10 
Shared data (6GB) - $80

Total - $270 plus taxes and fees.

That is more than I am paying AT&T now.

Even if I left the 2 non-smart phones at AT&T, just moving the 3 iPhones over still keeps me around the same price but gives me shared data (have never gone over) and free hotspotting makes it tempting. Especially the hotspotting.

Hoping AT&T will follow with something a little better.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Verizon has announced a shared data plan for cell phones:


The fact that the cheapest plan to have two smartphones on Verizon Wireless will be $150 is INSANE!!

I was really hoping that they would actually have a cheaper monthly fee in order to get grandfathered customers to tiered data plans, but I guess that was naive.

As I stated in another thread, I may have to give some serious thought about ending my affiliation with Verizon and go back to PagePlus pre-paid with a plain cell phone.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I was already considering jumping to TMO prepaid, this sealed the deal


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If you are an iPhone user, the 4S has gone prepaid. Virgin Mobile is the first in the US, with more to come.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> The fact that the cheapest plan to have two smartphones on Verizon Wireless will be $150 is INSANE!!


$130


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

It'll actually save me some money. We have 5 smart phones with 1400 minutes ans unlimited texting. We also use very little data, since I am the big user and I'm always on wifi. So we'd be at 5x$40 and $50 in data, $250 total. We're paying a little over $300 now. And getting tethering thrown in is a nice bonus.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> $130


Yeah... you're right!

I looked at the data plan sheet again instead of checking Verizon's website who told me I needed the $150 plan.

~Alan


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've had a TracFone for over a year now. If you use a phone as a phone and watch for special deals and promo codes, you can easily stay under $10/mo.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

hilmar2k said:


> We're paying a little over $300 now.


That's more than all of my monthly utilities combined including Dish, phone/DSL, electric and water.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> That's more than all of my monthly utilities combined including Dish, phone/DSL, electric and water.


And your point is....?


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

The data plans are way overpriced in my opinion. :nono2:

These companies are making way too much money over whats quickly becoming a necessity of American life.

Every kid I see now days has a new touch screen smart phone.

The new Galaxy S III smart phone has 9 million preorders.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Matt9876 said:


> The data plans are way overpriced in my opinion. :nono2:
> 
> These companies are making way too much money over whats quickly becoming a *necessity* of American life.
> 
> ...


A cell phone may be a necessity in some cases, but a smartphone certainly is not. True, I'm retired, but I've been getting by with an AT&T GoPhone prepaid $25 per 3 months plan for several years.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

Matt9876 said:


> The data plans are way overpriced in my opinion. :nono2:
> 
> These companies are making way too much money over whats quickly becoming a necessity of American life.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Today, 2GB of data on Verizon's network costs $30. June 28th, the same 2GB will cost $60 with the only added benefit being the ability to split that measly amount among multiple devices.

Between 4 smart phones, we've used 180 minutes of our 700min/month plan, with 7 days left in our billing cycle. The extra we'll have to pay for unlimited minutes on the smartphone access fee is wasted on us.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

These new plans are nothing more than a way for Verizon to force you to purchase what you don't really want--an unlimited calling plan. Add to that the exorbitant costs for data (2x what it currently costs). Unbelievable.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> A cell phone may be a necessity in some cases, but a smartphone certainly is not. True, I'm retired, but I've been getting by with an AT&T GoPhone prepaid $25 per 3 months plan for several years.


True... prior to joining Verizon almost two years ago, I was pre-paid for several years.

I think one of the issues though is that the cell phone companies and manufacturers are really pushing the smartphones.

Try going in Verizon or AT&T where I live and it's one smartphone after another, but very few, if any regular phones... and of the phones that aren't smartphones, most of them appear cheap and kid-like.

I know some people who were upset last year by the lack of variety in regular phones, but didn't want to upgrade to a smart phone due to the fees associated with it.

I also remember hearing on the radio earlier this year that the majority of traffic the cell phone companies receive is texts and data... very little of it is voice.

~Alan


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

For me, I have one smartphone and one tablet, paying $29.99 for unlimited data on my phone and $10 for 500 messages on my phone, plus $20 for 1GB data on my tablet. So $59.99 total.

I see nothing in the new plans that would make me want to change what I have.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Can you opt to keep your current plan rather than moving to the new plan?

EDIT---Nevermind, found my answer:

"Customers are free to keep their existing plans, but there is no fee or contract extension to move to the new Share Everything Plans. To help customers determine the best Share Everything Plan option, Verizon Wireless has created an easy to use online tool at www.verizonwireless.com/ShareEverything."


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

keith_benedict said:


> Totally agree. Today, 2GB of data on Verizon's network costs $30. June 28th, the same 2GB will cost $60 with the only added benefit being the ability to split that measly amount among multiple devices.
> 
> Between 4 smart phones, we've used 180 minutes of our 700min/month plan, with 7 days left in our billing cycle. The extra we'll have to pay for unlimited minutes on the smartphone access fee is wasted on us.


So don't switch to the new plans.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

raott said:


> Can you opt to keep your current plan rather than moving to the new plan?
> 
> EDIT---Nevermind, found my answer:
> 
> "Customers are free to keep their existing plans, but there is no fee or contract extension to move to the new Share Everything Plans. To help customers determine the best Share Everything Plan option, Verizon Wireless has created an easy to use online tool at www.verizonwireless.com/ShareEverything."


Any new contracts, phone upgrades, etc. will force you to the new plans though. 



hilmar2k said:


> So don't switch to the new plans.


See above! ^ 

~Alan


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Any new contracts, phone upgrades, etc. will force you to the new plans though.
> 
> See above! ^
> 
> ~Alan


No, they will only force you off of unlimited data.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> If you are an iPhone user, the 4S has gone prepaid. Virgin Mobile is the first in the US, with more to come.


if I recall correctly, virgin uses Sprint's infrastructure, so if your current iphone is att it will not work a t all, you have to factor in a near full retail price iphone to work on their network. Sprint is CDMA, ATT is CDMA.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> No, they will only force you off of unlimited data.


OK... let me re-word that.

If you are on a FAMILY plan, upgrading your phone (via Verizon subsidization) or renewing your contract will force you to the new FAMILY plans.

~Alan


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> OK... let me re-word that.
> 
> If you are on a FAMILY plan, upgrading your phone or renewing your contract will force you to the new FAMILY plans.
> 
> ~Alan


unless the went back on what they originally pubished it you wish to retain unlimited data you can do so by purchasing the upgrade phone at full retail price


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

wingrider01 said:


> if I recall correctly, virgin uses Sprint's infrastructure, so if your current iphone is att it will not work a t all, you have to factor in a near full retail price iphone to work on their network. Sprint is CDMA, ATT is CDMA.


He's referring to the fact that Virgin Mobile (and Cricket) are getting the iPhone soon...

~Alan


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> He's referring to the fact that Virgin Mobile (and Cricket) are getting the iPhone soon...
> 
> ~Alan


true but you be paying almost full retail for the phone


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

wingrider01 said:


> unless the went back on what they originally pubished it you wish to retain unlimited data you can do so by purchasing the upgrade phone at full retail price


Thanks... I edited my post.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

wingrider01 said:


> true but you be paying almost full retail for the phone


Yep... but have you heard/read the monthly fees for Virgin Mobile?! :eek2:

~Alan


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Strange. Thinking about getting a Tablet for school in the fall, and 1 smartphone, 1 basic phone, and 1 tablet would cost me what I'm paying now for just the smartphone and basic phone.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Sprint is CDMA, ATT is CDMA.


AT&T is GSM.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> OK... let me re-word that.
> 
> If you are on a FAMILY plan, upgrading your phone (via Verizon subsidization) or renewing your contract will force you to the new FAMILY plans.
> 
> ~Alan


I do not believe that is true. As far as I know, the only thing that upgrading or renewing will change is unlimited data.



> You're not required to move to Share Everything but if you do, unlimited data will not be retained on your line. As a Verizon Wireless customer you have choices when you upgrade at discounted pricing. You can choose from a standalone data package starting at $30 for 2GB or a Share Everything Plan. If keeping unlimited is important to you, you can choose to upgrade and pay full retail price for the phone.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> I do not believe that is true. As far as I know, the only thing that upgrading or renewing will change is unlimited data.


I could be wrong, but everything I have read has led me to believe these are the new family plans.

~Alan


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> I could be wrong, but everything I have read has led me to believe these are the new family plans.
> 
> ~Alan


Until today, everything you read was speculation.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> Until today, everything you read was speculation.


*Allow me to re-word my statement again.* 

_I could be wrong, but everything I have read TODAY has led me to believe these are the new family plans._

~Alan


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> Allow me to re-word my statement again.
> 
> I could be wrong, but everything I have read TODAY has led me to believe these are the new family plans.
> 
> ~Alan


I suppose that may be true, but the info on VZW's own website would seem to be contrary to that.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's a good thing that I kept my iron group on my Familyshare plan with unlimited data on my smartphone, and that I was able to keep it when pre-ordering my Glaxy SIII. I haven't streamed audio for a while, so it has been less than 1 GB per month.... for now.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

trdrjeff said:


> I was already considering jumping to TMO prepaid, this sealed the deal


 I did that 6 months ago and never looked back. $30/month for unlimited data (well, 5GB before being reduced to 2G), unlimited text and 100 minutes of voice which I never come close to (10c min after 100). My data speeds are 10x better then they were on ATT at 1/3rd the cost. As for the "hotspot" I rarely need it but it works without issue.

The carriers are INSANE with their pricing which should be going down, not up.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Alan Gordon said:


> I could be wrong, but everything I have read has led me to believe these are the new family plans.
> 
> ~Alan


 They are individual AND family. it will be the only option for new customers.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

For me, it's better, but I was hoping for much better, as I've been waiting on this Verizon shared data announcement for a while.

Today, I pay $100/month for 1400 minutes, plus $160/month for 4 iPhones, plus $50/month for a 4G Datacard, and $30/month for a 4G iPad (which I have turned off at the moment as I was waiting on a shared plan). The total is $340/month, but it's really $310/month with the iPad off, plus taxes.

The new plan is $100/month for 10GB, plus the same $160/month for 4 iPhones, plus only $20/month for the 4G Datacard, and only $10/month for the 4G iPad. the total will be $290/month.

Total savings of $50/month if I include the iPad. Or $60/month if I drop down to 9GB.

The other interesting topic is the corporate discount that many people get. It's only off the data, not the lines, which is similar to how the discount works today as only off the minutes/txt'ing package (not the lines), though today $9.99 for first line is included in the discount.

So for me, it does save a few bucks, but not nearly as much as I was expecting. I was hoping that the data would be cheaper, and I don't need unlimited minutes, we're always less then 1000 minutes/month ever since the free Friends and Family numbers got announced.

I guess the hotspot capability would be cool, which the kids might like for their laptops, but then I probably don't want their data usage to go up.  I could also now drop the Datacard but for only $20/month it's probably a steal, especially with the Jetpack which does 4G for 10 devices. It's awesome, especially now for only $20/month.

My total Verizon bill today including FiOS home 3 voice lines, FiOS 35/35 internet, and FiOS Extreme HD, along with the Wireless is usually $480/month, so I guess saving $50/month would be a good thing, so not too bad, even though I would have liked better ...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"Sixto" said:


> The other interesting topic is the corporate discount that many people get. It's only off the data, not the lines, which is similar to how the discount works today as only off the minutes/txt'ing package (not the lines)....


I hadn't seen that. That sucks. Oh well. That'll cost me a few bucks a month in discount.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> I hadn't seen that. That sucks. Oh well. That'll cost me a few bucks a month in discount.


It's not in the official PDF, but one of the websites asked a Verizon rep, so most likely true.

It will probably only lose me a couple of discount bucks since previously it was off the package and the first line, ($100 + $9.99 for me), now just off the data (10GB at $100), unless the info is wrong and it's the same as before.

Will keep looking for something more official.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I just don't understand this pricing they have done for data. In their presentation they state the "ask their customers" what they wanted. I guarantee customer did not say charge me more for data and charge me more to add a line. If they doubled their data on each of these plans...much better. If they drop $10 from the smartphone and $20 from the dumb phone much better.... it cost me $30 today to add a smartphone and $10 to add a dumb phone. I like that they are no longer charging for hotspots... but no one will use it with these ridiculous data charges.... Very disappointed.


My wife and I each have unlimited data and smartphones and with these plans I will not be doing that anytime in the near future.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Found the more official reference for corporate discounts, though I think the slide is wrong because 2GB would be $60, not $70.http://www.droid-life.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/vzw-share11.jpg​


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

This will work out great for me. Will save $50 to $80 depending on which data plan I go with. I've got the family trained pretty good to use wifi when possible and only go cell when they have to. Today is the last day of my bill cycle, and we have only used .25gb accross 3 devices.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Found the more official reference for corporate discounts, though I think the slide is wrong because 2GB would be $60, not $70.http://www.droid-life.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/vzw-share11.jpg​


We don't use much (cellular) data, so the lion's share of our bill will be line access. So now We're getting the discount on our $100 voice/data plan and the main line, whereas with the new plan it will just be off the data ($50 since we'll only need 1 GB).

Not the end of the world since the new plan will save us >$50 per month and give us free tethering.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sixto said:


> It's not in the official PDF, but one of the websites asked a Verizon rep, so most likely true.
> 
> It will probably only lose me a couple of discount bucks since previously it was off the package and the first line, ($100 + $9.99 for me), now just off the data (10GB at $100), unless the info is wrong and it's the same as before.
> 
> Will keep looking for something more official.


This would be interesting for me then...

I have one smartphone and one phone with 25MB data plan. My current breakdown is as follows:

Line 1
Monthly: $60
Discount: ($9)
Unlimited Data: $30
Discount: ($3.60)
500 Texts: $10
Insurance: $10

Line 2
Monthly: $10
25MB Data: $10
250 Texts: $5

Taxes/Fees: $10

Total: $133

Looking at the new sharing plan, I would probably look at the 4GB data plan as I would probably upgrade the second line to a smartphone. I would also be taking advantage of the free hotspot for use with my iPad. That would look as follows:

Phone 1: $40
Phone 2: $40
4GB Data: $70

Total: $150 before taxes/fees

Even if I were to cut back to 2GB and leave Phone 2 as regular cell, that looks like:

Phone 1: $40
Phone 2: $30
2GB Data: $60

Total: $130 before taxes/fees

Now, this doesn't take into account my discount, which on a line is 15% and on data appears to be 12%. I'm not quite sure how that would work, but if the line discount is no longer there, with the data discount that would knock of $8.40 and $7.20, respectfully, from the above shared data plans. I still don't think that would be worth it.

That actually stinks as I was really looking forward to saving a bit of money with the data share plans. I guess I'll need to give up the idea of having a hotspot for my iPad.

- Merg


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> Yep... but have you heard/read the monthly fees for Virgin Mobile?! :eek2:
> 
> ~Alan


No because they utilize the sprint network and in the area's I travel sprint coverage is no better then a pair of tin cars connected by a frayed string.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Found the more official reference for corporate discounts, though I think the slide is wrong because 2GB would be $60, not $70.http://www.droid-life.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/vzw-share11.jpg​


I didn't realize they were wiping out the corporate discount for the Line Access fee. This new plan will cost us $40 more per month for less. We already have unlimited text and we used only 180 minutes (of 700) last month--and that was a high month!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's c|net's analysis of pricing.



> *Old Verizon Family Plan*
> 2000 minutes for 4 phones = $120
> Unlimited texting = $30
> 3 data plans (2GB each) = $90
> ...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

but for those of us in the current generation who barely talk on our phones but instead use data, we're going to get reamed.

or would, if my wife wasn't on a monthly 4G Tmobile plan.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> but for those of us in the current generation who barely talk on our phones but instead use data, we're going to get reamed.


Yup. I'm retired and near wifi about 75% of the time with little need for voice minutes, so I still use my 6-year old Moto Razr and I buy 1000 pre-paid ATT Go Phone minutes for $100 that expire in 9 months if I don't use them all, which I never do. So I pay about $11 month for phone, double that for my wife's phone.

I recently sold my iPod in anticipation of Apple replacing it when the iPhone 5 comes out. I currently carry my daughter's old HTC incredible around with me, which makes a very capable wifi iPod replacement. Add'l cost $0/month, but no guaranteed internet connectivity when I'm out of the house.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I actually get a discount off of the lines and the data with my discount. So I have a feeling that this won't be savings at all. 

This will however make the price of used phones jump up as if someone wants to keep what they have they're never going to buy a subsidised phone through the provider so it's either full MSRP or used phone market.

As I have 4 smart phones with unlimitd data this new plan is not meant for me and may force me back to Sprint.

They really should have done "feature" phones at $10 and Smart Phones at $20 as they say the reason for this is that they can't maintain the data rates. People should pay for the service not for the type of phones. Soon there's no reason to carry anything but "smart" phones which is really a misnomer now anways.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

This was published on sacbee.com an hour ago. Maybe it will answer some of your questions/concerns.

http://www.sacbee.com/2012/06/12/4556576/questions-and-answers-about-verizons.html


----------

